# Tybee Island Pier next week



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Coming Tybee Island next week and going to fish from the pier.

Would like to know what's biting?
Last year around this time I cought number of Spanish Mack in the early morning at PCB Pier Park using bubble rig aka straw rig, will this work here?
Also, any bait shop sells mud minnow down there?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Might want to wait and see where Dorian goes and what it does......Tybee Island's not in a good spot according to the latest track models.


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

flathead said:


> Might want to wait and see where Dorian goes and what it does......Tybee Island's not in a good spot according to the latest track models.


Will do. Thanks a lot my friend.


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Ended up coming Panama City Beach again, all the local fishermen going after Spanish Mack at the day break from the pier, I am doing the same.


----------

